# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > سوال: رويدادهاي صفحه كليد در vb

## andelos

سلام
ميخواستم بدونم كه چطور ميتونم با استفاده از كليد اينتر در يك تكست ،شروطي رو اجرا كنم . البته از keyascii و keycode استفاده كردم ولي نتيجه اي نگرفتم....

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم
از رویداد keydown استفاده کنید
همانند نمونه کد زیر

Private Sub Text1_KeyDown(KeyCode As Integer, Shift As Integer)
    If KeyCode = vbKeyReturn Then
        MsgBox "Pressed Enter key..."
    End If
End Sub

موفق باشید

----------


## andelos

ممنون از اينكه توجه داشتيد و راهنمايي كرديد
با اين كد كارم راه افتاد

----------

